# cepillo y escobilla



## mosquitoinasequindress

Buongiorno,
tengo una duda sobre estas dos palabras, algún puede explicarme si hay una diferencia entre cepillo y escobilla?
Ambas se pueden traducir al italiano con "spazzola"?

Muchas gracias por l'ayuda.
MGC


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Mosquito 

Credo che dipenda anche dal contesto, ma presi i lemmi da soli, direi che "cepillo" mi fa pensare a "spazzolino" e "escobilla" a "spazzolina".


----------



## olimpia91

A veces sí, y a veces no.
Lo mismo se puede decir para_ spazzola _y_ scopino_.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola, Olimpia 

¿Podríamos decis que "cepillo" y "escobilla" son sinónimos cuando se trata de "dientes"? "Spazzolino da denti" es "escobilla de dientes" y/o "cepillo dental", correcto?  
Gracias!


----------



## olimpia91

_Escobilla de dientes _es muy raro, yo es la primera vez que lo escucho,  siempre es un _cepillo de dientes_.
En términos generals una _escobilla_ se tiene que parecer a una _escoba_, pero más chica,  tiene que tener fibras naturales o artificiales relativamente largas.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Gracias, Olimpia.  
Lo había encontrado  aquí y por eso había pensado que, en este caso, podían ser sinónimos.


----------



## olimpia91

Hice la prueba de buscarlo en Google, cepillo de dientes 33 millones de resultados, escobilla de dientes 30 mil.


----------



## Anja.Ann

¡No era necesario, Olimpia! Gracias, para mi tu contestación era más que suficiente.


----------



## Tomby

Cepillo y escobilla son cosas distintas, raramente sinónimas. Tampoco he oído nunca _escobilla de dientes_.
¡¡No confundir en un aseo usar el cepillo con la escobilla!!  Una cosas es para la higiene bucal y otra para limpiar el inodoro.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Gracias a ti también, Tomby  

*DRAE - escobilla**.* (Del dim. de _escoba_).

*1.* f. Cepillo para limpiar.
*2.* f. Escoba pequeña formada de cerdas o de alambre que se usa para limpiar.

Come siempre el contexto hace la diferencia (# 2 y # 3).


----------



## mosquitoinasequindress

_Come siempre el contexto hace la diferencia._
Naturalmente: ésto es el problema!


----------



## olimpia91

Como siempre...¡este/ese es el problema!


----------



## Pinairun

Aunque según el DRAE una _escobilla _es también un _cepillo_, aquí pongo unos cuantos enlaces de cosas a las que, por aquí, llamamos de una forma u otra:

Cepillos:
de dientes
para la ropa
de carpintero
cepillos de peluquería
cepillo de raíces


Escobillas:
de limpiaparabrisas de automóvil
de motor
para el WC
para limpiar botellas


----------



## Anja.Ann

¡Gracias, Pinairun!


----------



## 5-ht

olimpia91 said:


> _Escobilla de dientes _es muy raro, yo es la primera vez que lo escucho,  siempre es un _cepillo de dientes_.
> En términos generals una _escobilla_ se tiene que parecer a una _escoba_, pero más chica,  tiene que tener fibras naturales o artificiales relativamente largas.


Escobilla de dientes, forse suona strano in Argentina, ma in altri paesi sono usate ambedue le locuzioni.
La escobilla lucida le scarpe, el cepillo, raramente; toglie I peli del gatto dai vestiti, e cosi' via.

Escobilla►►► http://www.eugcom.com/lustingsons/image/cache/productos/CIRB00011-500x500.jpg

Cepillo y escobilla per lucidare scarpe►►► http://www.dfabrica.cl/image/cache/data/HOGAR/SALUD/escobilla de zaapatos-800x800.jpg

Escobilla de dientes►►► https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...ih=930#q=escobilla+de+dientes&tbm=isch&imgdii=_



Escobilla per lavarsi le unghie►►► http://www.alondrachile.cl/admin/imagenes/producto/grande/1597036992..jpg


Encontré esto►►► http://www.odontomarketing.com/cepillodentaletimologia.html


----------



## Neuromante

Opino como Olimpia, un cepillo y una escobilla son dos cosas distintas. Aunque más que parecerse a una escoba, yo diría que tiene que usarse para acciones parecidas a barrer con una escoba. Además: Por lo general el pelo de la escobilla tiene que ser blando precisamente para poder barrer, mientras que un cepillo debe tenerlo más consistente.

Cepillar
Barrer


Para abrillantar los zapatos se usa un cepillo, jamás una escobilla


----------

